# Wooden Hinge Drill Jig



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I ordered a hole drilling jig for my dowel hinges from Rob Cosman a couple of weeks ago and Rob actually called me up and notified me he had shipped it and thanked me for ordering it.



It is well machined and in it's own little wood tray. It has 1/2",3/8",5/16",and 1/4" cups, with 2 mandrels. One is for a 1/16" drill bit,and the other for 1/8"drill bit,plus the allen wrench to set the drill bits to depth.



You cut the dowel segments to length, and turn on the drill and push it into the cup, turn it around and do the other end.



If you leave it like that then cut the pins, 1" long and stick one in each end of the dowel, it will stick out into the next dowel segment. Or you can then after both ends are drilled run a drill through full length of the dowel segment, it will follow perfectly from one hole to the other.



https://robcosman.com/products/wood-hinge-drill-kit?variant=51775444307



Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting piece of kit, Herb.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow!!are you coming up in the world...


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for posting. I watched his video for the full demo. Could have been half the length but maybe that's his style. Never watched him before.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very clever jig for everyone making wood hinges if they don't have a lathe. I didn't see the price mentioned.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have one of Rob's earlier versions of hinge making devices. Haven't used it lately. I make a lot of wooden boxes, but most of my boxes I cut 45 degree for the corners so wooden hinges wouldn't work. I have made a lot of boxes with box joints (one cut using a 1/2" diameter bit and the other piece of wood I cut a 3/16" bit).

Thanks for bringing to my attention.

You didn't say whether you had made any boxes and used the device.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Herb, I had an earlier version of Rob's jig for making wooden hinges. I made a lot of boxes with box joints - one cut would be with a 1/2" bit and the other cut with a 3/16" bit and used the jig to make wooden hinges. Most boxes that I make now are with mitered corners. So wooden hinges wouldn't work.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

You didn't say whether you have use the jig.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting, Herb, that looks nice. A while back, I was looking for a way to drill a hole straight into the end of a broomstick, much like that does for dowels.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> A very clever jig for everyone making wood hinges if they don't have a lathe. I didn't see the price mentioned.


Harry it is priced @ $44.95 USD for the individual sizes, or $129.95 USD for the kit of 4 sizes. I assume it is made in Canada,there is no indication of otherwise, and the fit and finish is excellent.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Herb, I had an earlier version of Rob's jig for making wooden hinges. I made a lot of boxes with box joints - one cut would be with a 1/2" bit and the other cut with a 3/16" bit and used the jig to make wooden hinges. Most boxes that I make now are with mitered corners. So wooden hinges wouldn't work.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> ...


Malcolm, I have used it to drill up a bunch of dowel segments to have on hand, and it works very well. I have only used it for 1/2" dowels w/1/8" holes so far, it is easy and fast, and right on the money, the drill doesn't wander with the grain like was the problem in the past.

Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It seems a little expensive if it's for a one off but reasonable for regular use Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> It seems a little expensive if it's for a one off but reasonable for regular use Herb.


Thanks for your comment.
At the price of brass hardware,I think it is reasonable. I also like to use wooden hinges. I would say most of the boxes I make are wooden hinges. I even use wood dowels for the pin in most of my boxes. So for me it would be a useful tool. You are right for just one or two boxes, it would not be economical. 

Also, I might note that a wooden jig doing the same thing could be made by drilling a hole the size of the dowel in a board and and drilling a hole the size of the pin in the center. Then putting the dowel segment in and drilling from the back side.

I tried before to chuck the dowel into the drill press and having a fixed drill bit and lowering it onto the bit. Like might be done in a lathe, but the chuck makes ugly marks in the dowel.

Herb


----------

